# Pc startet kein Bild Dram LED Memok leuchtet rot



## Lolboter (7. September 2012)

1:
Intel Core I5 2500k
Asus P867
Teamgroup Elite Ram 2x4GB
Gtx 560 ti 448 cores
Bequiet e8


2: Mein Computer lief nen knappes Jahr ohne Probleme als ich dann den Bluescreen Memory Management bekam und dannach gegoogelt habe habe ich zuerst den alten Ram rausgenommen und wieder reingemacht und gehofft das es dann wieder geht.... aber seitdem startet der Pc nach 5 sec kommt der Neustart und dann läuft er permanent aber ich habe kein Bild.Dann habe ich den Ram eingeschickt und heute einen neuen bekommen Das selbe Problem die Dram LED Memok taste leuchtet rot Pc startet macht neustart und läuft dann permanent aber kein Bild -.- woran liegt das im Internet schreibt jeder was anderes der eine sagt das Netzteil ist kaputt der andere es liegt am Mainboard??

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

LG


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. September 2012)

^^Hi und willkommen im Forum 

Hast du denn schon mal den Taster vom MemOK gedrückt gehabt, bzw. es probiert?
Wenn ja und es nicht geholfen hat, evtl. schon mal ein Bios-Reset gemacht?


----------



## Lolboter (8. September 2012)

Hey Vielen Dank

Ja habe ich schon alles gemacht funktionert alles nicht...


----------



## Westcoast (9. September 2012)

bei einem kaputten netzteil würde das system meist erst nicht angehen, wenn eine 12 volt leitung beschädigt ist oder eine andere.
es kann durchaus am mainboard liegen, vielleicht auch mal die grafikkarte in ein anderes system einbauen und testen.

den fehler findet man schnell, wenn man die komponenten gegentesten kann. ich denke aber du hast kein anderes netzteil oder grafikkarte da.

es gibt auch die nullmethode: ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - PC geht an, aber Bildschirm bleibt schwarz


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. September 2012)

Ich hatte mit dem Asus P8P67 das gleiche Problem, allerdings beim ersten Zusammenbau des Systems. Bei mir lag es daran, dass der Ram nicht mehr wie üblich durch 2 Halterungen eingerastet wird, sondern nur auf einer und dadruch nicht ganz im Slot dringesteckt hat. Etwas nachdrücken hat dann geholfen.


----------

